# Unusual items in museums



## Harpo (Nov 16, 2017)

A VW Beetle Spotted in the Insect Collection at the Cleveland Museum of Natural History

CUPNOODLES MUSEUM OSAKA IKEDA


----------



## LordOfWizards (Nov 16, 2017)

Interesting mutation. I'm curious about the morphology.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 17, 2017)

The Japanese Museum of Rocks That Look Like Faces


----------



## AlexH (Dec 5, 2017)

Harpo said:


> The Japanese Museum of Rocks That Look Like Faces


I love those.  Some of them look like the inspiration for Studio Ghibli characters, such as the Princess Mononoke forest spirits.

The Wellcome Institute in London has lots of unusual things, including Napoleon's toothbrush, Florence Nightingale’s feet-warmers, torture instruments and Peruvian mummies.


----------

